# Balance In Life



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

MARK 6:31 NIV
31 Then, because so many people were coming and going that they
did not even have a chance to eat, he said to them, "Come with
me by yourselves to a quiet place and get some rest."

Balance is a difficult thing to achieve.

Success usually requires discipline, a large commitment of
time, and a lot of hard work.

But sometimes what's needed is to take a vacation!

Taking a trip is not always necessary, but taking a break from
your normal routine is.

You need time to think, and time to listen to what God is
saying to you -- as well as physical rest. Without taking time
to "recharge your batteries" you will never be your best.

People who face relentless responsibilities, such as pastors,
mothers of young children, care givers, and owners of small
businesses, especially need an occasional break.

(Be creative. It doesn't have to be expensive.)

We want to lead productive lives and be fruitful in our walk
with the Lord, but we cannot take the place of God. We cannot
do everything. We are not God.

Burning out is not a good witness for the Lord, as it makes Him
look like a hard taskmaster.

Humans require rest. To continue to be healthy and productive
for many years, we must live a balanced life which includes
rest and taking time off.

Always keep the big picture in mind. That includes eternity.

SAY THIS: Lord, help me to achieve balance in my life.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

So true.


----------

